# I got forked...



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Last summer I popped a spoke on my EA90SLX wheel durring a charity ride. I had to limp a few miles to a crossroads to get a wheel. This left a nice scar on the inside of my fork. So recently I saw a "closeout" on the EC90SL fork at performance, the price was right and this is THE fork I wanted to try on my BMC so I placed the order. I couldn't tell what the finish was before I ordered but I had wanted to have the fork refinished and stenciled with BMC/Easton graphics to match the gloss UD carbon finish of my bike anyway. 

Here's what showed up...










So it's a refurb of some sort, that in and of it's self is not a big problem except the workmanship is ROUGH. Someone spent some extra time sanding away at the base of the crown and there is a problem with the inner face of one of the dropouts being angled outward so that it has a fair sized gap that looks inappropriate IMO. 

I've had other Easton full carbon forks and I know what level of quality to expect; I don't want to deal with headset problems caused by a loose or non round/square fork crown.

Anyone have a contact at Easton that deals with quality issues?


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

You say it's a "refurb", did Performance advertise it a refurb??


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

nosaj111 said:


> You say it's a "refurb", did Performance advertise it a refurb??


No they put it up with a small stock photo that couldn't be zoomed to show any detail. The standard finish on an Easton is matt or gloss clear over the carbon. There's nothing indicating that it's a refurb other than the paint and rough grit sanding on the crown and steerer tube. These things come out of the molds pretty much perfect. While I have some concern about what's hiding under the black paint the chewed up crown is what's bugging me the most.


----------



## nosaj111 (Sep 19, 2008)

*send it back*

I would send it right back to Performance, seriously uncool of them in my opinion.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought about exchanging it, but it's not even listed on performance any more.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

NEO Dan said:


> I thought about exchanging it, but it's not even listed on performance any more.


Dan, 

Return it. There are other forks out there. This one will bug you forever if you keep it. Whatever money you saved is not worth. Performance is good on returns.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Gcrosshairs said:


> Dan,
> 
> Return it. There are other forks out there. This one will bug you forever if you keep it. Whatever money you saved is not worth. Performance is good on returns.


I called Easton today and explained that the "new" fork I received had been sanded down to the bare carbon at the crown and they e-mailed me a FedEx label. I'll let you know what I get back...


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

It's back, it looks a little better than before. But I need one in gloss clear so if nobody wants this I'm sending it back on Monday. I'll take $220 for it shipped in the lower 48.


----------

